# lake Russel



## jwheadhunter (Nov 15, 2012)

Who's going to Russel this next  week? going to pull camper down Monday and put,some stands up any one been down there seen anything?


----------



## mefferd84 (Nov 18, 2012)

I will be there tomorrow hanging stands.


----------



## BGA (Nov 18, 2012)

I was thinking about going for the Nov 21-24 hunt. 

Seen anything?


----------



## jwheadhunter (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm hunting thismorning had a buck running a doe at day lite couldn't get a shot been Alot of shooting going on this am. Safe hunting to all that come!


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 21, 2012)

Ive seen 3 does so far. I guess the buck that was following them was shot the next ridge  over


----------



## mountainraider68 (Nov 21, 2012)

seen one buck chasing right before daylight to dark to get a shot.


----------



## jwheadhunter (Nov 21, 2012)

I seen 4 bucks 6 doe this morning all chasing could have killed a small 8 but seen one Alot bigger with the group he was in a guy hunting beside me shot the small 8 and the big one ran off just my luck.


----------



## j_seph (Nov 21, 2012)

Buddy of mine shot a high rack 8 this morning


----------



## bowbuck (Nov 21, 2012)

I went and scouted Monday and found good sign. I hunted this morning and killed a 3.5 yr old 8 pt.  He was chasing a doe.  Plan to give it another go in the morning.  Several decent bucks checked out while mine was there.  It was my first hunt on russell in 10 years, and it was a blast.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Nov 22, 2012)

*How crowded was it?*

I went last year and it was pretty crowded to say the least.  I had to go to my 3rd spot before I got settled in, way after daylight.  I decided to hunt my club instead yesterday, but sure would have liked to been up there.


----------



## bowbuck (Nov 22, 2012)

Pretty crowded this morning. I put a buddy in my first place then got beat to my second place.  Found a third place with good trails but no buck sign. Hope a doe drags a buck by. Lots of shooting.


----------



## mefferd84 (Nov 22, 2012)

I saw several deer yesterday, bucks were chasing. I missed a huge buck and shot a small one. I will be back tomorrow morning.


----------



## bowbuck (Nov 22, 2012)

No luck this morning. My bud saw a doe.  Saw a couple of 8 pts one guy killed.  Happy thanksgiving everyone.


----------



## Jighead (Nov 26, 2012)

Was a great hunt even though I came home empty handed.I saw 9 deer Saturday morning with 4 being bucks. I saw one good shooter couldnt get him to slow down for a decent shot.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Nov 26, 2012)

*Dang...*

My buddy called me this AM and he said when he left Saturday 84 bucks had been killed.  He said he saw a spike running a doe and a bunch of turkey.  Said he had 8 trucks parked at the gate he had hoped to hunt both AMs he hunted.  Said it was extremely crowded this year, more than normal.  I guess economics playing a big part of that, people giving up leases and hunting public land more.


----------

